# Navarre Smoker King 4/20



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Got a smoker today out of the yak. Hit the beach east of the pier at 4:30 and hooked into him around 5:00. Trolled with a stretch 25 and a frozen cigar minnow on the surface. He hit the minnow and it was ON. Fought him for about 35 min before he gave up the ghost. Took a LONG first run, 150 yards at least, maybe more. Then I went on a sleigh ride... then a merry-go-round ride. He made several more shorter runs as he got close to the boat. I finally got him within gaffing distance and my fish knocker took care of the rest. I have to admit, it was a real chore getting him out of the water and back to the beach. Now.. if only I can get a couple of these next weekend


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Sweet!! Can't wait for my first!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice. Headed out there this morning.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice king. Did you get a measurement on him. I got out there at about 5:15 yesterday and didn't see anyone else.


----------



## wuzahippy2 (May 15, 2011)

Nice catch ! Sounds like fun !!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go!!!!


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice one!!


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I couldn't find the like button. So LIKE! I get back from Korea in a few weeks and want to give trolling for kings on the yak a shot. Let me know it anyone is up for going with me.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

MillerTime said:


> Nice king. Did you get a measurement on him. I got out there at about 5:15 yesterday and didn't see anyone else.


He was right at 30# and 4 feet.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

nathan70 said:


> I couldn't find the like button. So LIKE! I get back from Korea in a few weeks and want to give trolling for kings on the yak a shot. Let me know it anyone is up for going with me.


I live right next to Navarre Beach and fish almost every Saturday (weather permitting). Sometimes during the week also. If you ever want to go offshore send me a message and we'll set something up.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds good, do you ever use a top duster or anything or just a strait cig?


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

cool King !!:thumbup:


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

nathan70 said:


> Sounds good, do you ever use a top duster or anything or just a strait cig?


I do sometimes. Mine fell off yesterday and he took the minnow without one. I don't think it really matters that much. I seem to get a lot more spanish with a duster though.


----------



## joeyheaf (Jul 5, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Nice job Jason!


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Tres said:


> Nice job Jason!


Thanks. You fishing next weekend? There's a group of us heading out for the tournament, your welcome to join us.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

jasonh1903 said:


> Thanks. You fishing next weekend? There's a group of us heading out for the tournament, your welcome to join us.


Wish I could brother; I'm offshore. Should be able to get out the weekend after though. Good luck in the tournament!


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lov to go with either one of you need a local navarre partner


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

steve1029 said:


> Lov to go with either one of you need a local navarre partner


sure. send me a pm next time you go.


----------



## mark57 (Aug 13, 2012)

ill be out sat , i put in at 6 or 8 am stay till i hit a big one or my arms are too sore to go any more ,,i stay at my mother-inlaws house on the week ends its on the gulf side 2 miles from the pier , were do you put in ? like your kayak, ill get 1 soon i think did you see the niter express video funny , this is woodbuster, but im mark
see you out there


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

mark57 said:


> ill be out sat , i put in at 6 or 8 am stay till i hit a big one or my arms are too sore to go any more ,,i stay at my mother-inlaws house on the week ends its on the gulf side 2 miles from the pier , were do you put in ? like your kayak, ill get 1 soon i think did you see the niter express video funny , this is woodbuster, but im mark
> see you out there


I change up spots quite often. Lately I've been putting in at the beach access east of the big pier parking lot. That's the most popular spot these days.


----------



## mark57 (Aug 13, 2012)

*whale shark*

well i hook up the mother of all fish it was a 16ft whale shark, seen what i thought was a big hammer head , went to check it out a little closer, it the whale shark seen me and turned to check me out all i could see was a big head and it came right by my kayak i could have touched it , well i had my jig line out and it hooked up so i went for a ride, i tried reeling my yaka in little closer to cut the line when the jig came loose guess he didnt want to play Me anymore lucky me, The things you can see out there
whale catch you later


----------



## ATCer (Jul 8, 2012)

*Nice King!!*

Very nice King! I'm working up the guts to get out into the big water, i"ll pm ya when that day comes... Been doing very well in the sound, just need a nice calm day in the gulf to venture out with the trident 13... No guts no glory right? Nice catch...


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

ATCer said:


> Very nice King! I'm working up the guts to get out into the big water, i"ll pm ya when that day comes... Been doing very well in the sound, just need a nice calm day in the gulf to venture out with the trident 13... No guts no glory right? Nice catch...


It's been a rough summer weather wise. Hopefully the fall will be better.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome catch!!!!


----------

